# Cassie is Home....!!!!!!!



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Cassie is home now safe and sound!!! We were awakened this morning at 5:00 to some faint meowing. I jumped out of bed to check the front door but she wasn't there so checked the back door......there she was, on the deck, looking in the door. She appears to be okay but was really hungry!!!! I was never so glad to see her.......Right now she's sound asleep, in her favorite spot....on the back of the couch in front of the window. If only she could talk so she could tell us where she was.

Thank you so much for all of your prayers and good thoughts.....they brought my baby girl home!!! :wavey:


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

That's awesome!! Great news! Boy these cats really know how to take a few years off our life, don't they?? LOL


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Good news!!! So glad Cassie is home!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm so glad to hear this... safe & sound!!

If only they could talk!! Where have you been young-lady? Your mother was worried sick!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Wonderful news, so glad she is ok.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

So happy to hear she's home!  I wish she could talk so she could tell you about her recent adventure. I wonder where she ended up!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Great News!! So glad Cassie is home safe and sound!


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

So glad that Cassie is home safely. No more unannounced adventures Cassie, it scares us!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank god she is home! Jesse is an indoorcat, but i would be terrified if he ever got out.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank God*

Thank God to hear that your Cassie is home safe and sound!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so glad that Cassie is home safe and sound. Hopefully now she wont want to go outside at all.


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

good to see she is home i love ginger and ginger and white cats she is gorgeous


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I sure am glad Cassie came home. I try to keep mine indoors, but they want OUT to plunder around and catch stuff.

It worries me to death when they don't show up. I don't know where your pretty girl went, but sure am glad she came home. Isn't the thrill great when it really is them at the door??????


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh thank goodness! It's always so worrying when one of our friends go missing. We had a barn cat missing for ten days once...I eventually found him in the quonset, stuck between 2 square bales! He was sooo skinny...poor little guy.

Glad Cassie is back!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Excellent!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What great news !!! Now, WHERE have you been young lady??


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Boy that had to be quite a worry, glad she's home!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Glad she's home! Our cats are indoor but I've been contemplating letting them out for a bit during the day....I just wonder if they would ever come back!

I saw this story about a guy who rigged up a cat gps and tracked where he went every day. Pretty interesting. (Here's the link: http://spectrum.ieee.org/slideshow/geek-life/hands-on/kookoo-the-gpsenabled-kitty)


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Great news, guess I wasn't paying attention.


----------

